# Interval International - NO AC yet for a week that typically has an AC - what next?



## seema (Feb 2, 2008)

I own one week at the Marriott Surf Club (Platinum Plus week, Spring break). I was thinking of booking one of the Feb Platinum weeks, so I can deposit with II, and get an AC.

However, at least for this resort (with 2009 deposits), no AC lists are published with II.

I was told (by an II customer service rep) that if I deposit a week that does not have an AC associated with it at the time of the deposit, but later gets an AC associated with it, then I will be out of luck with the AC? Any comments.


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Feb 2, 2008)

I would be SHOCKED if II didn't offer you an AC.  I own at the Ocean Club and each year II has offered an AC for every gold week-    Janis


----------



## gmarine (Feb 2, 2008)

The AC offers may not be out yet but keep in mind that AC offers can change from year to year. 
My guess is that you will probably get one but even though you have gotten them previously it doesnt mean you will get one every year.


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

When does II typically offer an AC?   I've never kept track.  I haven't seen one yet either, so I just assumed II hadn't got around to offering any.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 2, 2008)

seema said:


> I was told (by an II customer service rep) that if I deposit a week that does not have an AC associated with it at the time of the deposit, but later gets an AC associated with it, then I will be out of luck with the AC? Any comments.


This is the offical policy at II. If you deposit a week before AC are offered you are not owed an AC.  BUT there are story after story here on TUG of people asking for and getting an AC when II gets around to offering them. 

The only problem you'll have is if you use the deposited week for an exchange before II offers an AC. In this case, II will likely say you deposted your week and used it for an exchange, why should you get an AC?


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never seen a published list or had access to that information. My strategy has been to call II and ask regarding my resorts (Mountainside & Summit Watch). They will usually tell me what weeks in the upcoming year will be offered AC's. In the past the dates are usually extended later in the year. Deposits for 2008 were the first time I wasn't able to get AC's for April deposits @ Summit Watch (silver & bronze 1 bedroom). I haven't asked II about 2009 yet, but it seems like they are not giving as many AC's as in past years.

One other option is to check on your account online with II. You can put in your dates and it will inform you if an AC will be offered for that week.


----------



## chellej (Feb 2, 2008)

I have one fixed week that has always been offered an AC.  I typically see it about 1 year out.  It usually falls easter week in mid April.  II has not offered one yet for 2009.

For my float weeks, I will not see the offer online but will get the flyer in the mail.


----------



## ginnylbs (Feb 2, 2008)

*When II offers an AC varies with the resorts*



Bwolf said:


> When does II typically offer an AC?   I've never kept track.  I haven't seen one yet either, so I just assumed II hadn't got around to offering any.



I own Jockey Club -yearly 2 bedroom fixed week 22 and they offered an AC for the last three years.   There was the statement  for 2008 saying it qualifies for an AC that came up mid-year last year, so I am thinking appx. one year out is when they decide.

My Kona Coast II two bedroom was offered an AC for this year (and it did not come up automatically on the list in 2007 or 2008), but when I went to deposit the last week of Aug 2009, I was told the AC was not available yet - but most likely would be, so keep checking back. 

I am watching and expect it will be early summer before they start offering ACs for next summer.  I will watch this board for signs that it is happening. -Ginny


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Ginny and chellej. 

From now on, I'll pay attention.  On 10 February, we go to our unit that always gets an AC.  I'll be checking II to see when we actually get an AC offer.


----------



## geneticblend (Feb 2, 2008)

When we get our AC, it _ALWAYS, ALWAYS_ has the same expiration date. I never really pay attention to when exactly we get it, but we get one _every single year_. But we never have a whole year to use it. For example, our AC always expires in mid-July. But we never receive it at at time when we could actually use it in late July or August. One time when I was on the phone with an Interval rep, I inquired about when the ACs are given, and I was told that it is given once your week is deposited. But I have not found that to be true. Someone once said that it has something to do with the date that you purchased the timeshare. I'm not so sure about that either. It is a mystery to me....I do wish someone could make some sense out of it.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 2, 2008)

AC's are good for one year from the time of issue. For example, if you deposit your week, II then verifies with your resort that the week is eligible for deposit, then II issues the AC. It is then good for one year from the date it is issued.
It has nothing to do with when you purchased your week.


----------



## Garnet (Feb 2, 2008)

*See this post-more of same*

Hope I did this right, see this post.  Started by me-I wanted to deposit Christmas week Hawaii 2009 (can deposit 2 years out).   

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=60920

(The post was last replied to Dec 21, if that helps.)

From the replies, more experienced Tuggers state that II only offers ACs less than 1 year out.  Personally, I think they ought to offer them automatically for high demand holiday weeks.  I would like to try depositing my HI resort with them, but think for a high demand week-I would really like an AC.  

As I think I stated---I would like to maximize my trading power by depositing early---but also want the AC-as we all do.  If anyone has further advise or experiences-I'd like to hear.


----------



## gmarine (Feb 2, 2008)

II trade power is at maximum about one year out. Its true that ACs are usually offered within one year of check in.


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 4, 2008)

*What's an AC?*

What's an AC?

-- Bob Park (4th year Marriott owner, new to TUG)


----------



## Dave M (Feb 4, 2008)

More than you ever wanted to know about an AC:

*Accommodation Certificate*
Interval International (II) offers an incentive bonus to owners of high-demand weeks who deposit them with II. That bonus is an Accommodation Certificate ("AC"), which can be exchanged for a week through II. Your exchange choices will be limited and generally won’t be prime season weeks. Thus, there are effectively blackout dates and blackout resorts. The restrictions for your AC will differ from the restrictions on some other ACs.

In addition, you can use your deposited week to exchange for another week. 

During the last 59 days (“Flexchange”) before a week for which you would like to redeem your AC, you can see almost any week available in the II exchange system, other than those weeks restricted for various resort system (such as Marriott) internal trading preferences.

The cost to redeem an AC ranges from $199 to $299: $199 for a studio, $249 for a 1BR and $299 for a 2BR.

The AC is valid for one year from the date it is issued, which is usually soon after you make your deposit. Thus, to use your AC, you must reserve and take your additional vacation during that one-year period. That suggests some strategy, since the longer you wait before depositing, the longer you will have to use that AC once it is issued. The challenge is to balance that additional time against possible reduced trading power for your week due to delaying your deposit.

There is no guarantee that you'll receive an AC every year you deposit your week. The demand for your week could change, possibly leading II to stop offering an AC for your week. Also, you won't get an AC if you use the request-first method for requesting an exchange, under which you hold onto your week until you get an exchange that's acceptable to you.

Because most available weeks that can be confirmed with an AC are off-season (except during Flexchange), ACs don’t work well for everyone. Many, many ACs go unused. However, if you don’t mind traveling in the off-season or scheduling your trip on short notice (during Flexchange), you might well be thrilled with the results.

To determine if your week currently qualifies for an AC, follow these steps:

1. Log in to your II account.

2. Select "Exchange".

3. Select "Deposit/Extend a Week".

4. Select "Deposit" for an eligible (1BR or larger) 2008 week.

5. Enter your timeshare reservation info. Also select your actual or a hypothetical "Check-in Date". Then click on "Continue". 

6. If you are lucky, the next screen ("Deposit Details") will have two paragraphs. The first paragraph will explain how long you will have to complete an exchange if you deposit the week. The second paragraph, the one you hope to see, will read something like the following:





> Deposit this unit and you'll earn a Bonus Week Certificate that's good for an additional one-week accommodations at an Interval member resort (certain fees and restrictions may apply). Once your unit is verified for deposit, the certificate will be issued so come back to IntervalWorld.com soon to check on the status of - and to start planning - your bonus vacation.


7. At that "Deposit Details" screen, *do not* click on "Deposit" unless you really want to deposit it!


----------



## camachinist (Feb 4, 2008)

Just verified the above method works and our NCV September 2008 interval qualifies.


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 4, 2008)

*What's an AC?*

Hmmmmm...... I've been calling Marriott to get my assigned weeks, and they have been calling Interval to deposit the weeks for me. No mention anytime of an AC. Have I been making a mistake...or perhaps is it that my Grande Vista unit doesn't qualify for an AC?


----------



## camachinist (Feb 4, 2008)

Just put in a dummy eight digit number starting with 8 and a date somewhere in the future and see what the next page gives you.  Experimentation is encouraged 

Pat


----------



## dlpearson (Feb 4, 2008)

bobpark56 said:


> Hmmmmm...... I've been calling Marriott to get my assigned weeks, and they have been calling Interval to deposit the weeks for me. No mention anytime of an AC. Have I been making a mistake...or perhaps is it that my Grande Vista unit doesn't qualify for an AC?



When Marriott deposits weeks for you, do you tell them what week you want them to reserve/deposit for you, or do you just let them pick a week for you?  You should ALWAYS be in control of what week you ask them to deposit for you, to maximize trade power (e.g. pick a higher demand week--odds are if Marriott picks it for you, you'll get a lesser-demanded week deposited).

And yes, you should always ASK about ACs with your Marriott rep--try to pick a week that gets one.  My experience has been if you don't ask, they won't volunteer anything.

-David


----------



## barndweller (Feb 5, 2008)

> but think for a high demand week-I would really like an AC.
> 
> As I think I stated---I would like to maximize my trading power by depositing early---but also want the AC-as we all do. If anyone has further advise or experiences-I'd like to hear.



Garnet
Perhaps you should consider depositing with SFX or TPI, depending on where you are trying to trade into. Both these exchange companies offer Bonus Certificates for holiday weeks at desirable resorts and you know upfront if you will get one. With II there is never a guarantee and the qualifying weeks change every year & often make little or no sense to me. Just a thought....


----------

